# transfert données iCloud vers autre compte iCloud



## audemartinoli (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 

est il possible de transférer mes données d'un de mes comptes iCloud vers un autre compte iCloud ? et donc de changer le compte iCloud sous lesquels sont connectés mon mac book pro et mon iPhone 7 ? 

Merci par avance


----------

